# Series 3 / HDMI / Philips LCD / Green Line Issue



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

So I was racking my brain trying to figure out why there was a half inch neon green line on the right side of my TV screen after connecting the TiVo to the TV (37" Philips LCD) via HDMI. I found the solution in my user guide of the Philip's TV. Thought I'd share the solution on here in case anyone else has this problem.

Using your TV's remote control press the right cursor button three times and it will adjust the Screen to the right and the green line will disappear. For whatever reason, when connecting via HDMI the screen is off center to the left by about a half an inch. It's a known problem according to Philips and that's the way they remedied it.

Hope that helps! Nothing worse than buying an $800 device and an HDTV for quality and then get something like that!

***Now that I've helped you, can you help me?

I got the remote code to work for the TV PWR button and the Volume/Mute buttons using 0148 for my 37" Philips LCD. But the same code does not work for the "Input" button. When I use the code for the input button and I press the feedback light on the TV blinks as if it's receiving a command but nothing happens on screen.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

If there are any other codes for your TV, try those.

Another option: The Series3 remote is able to learn commands directly from other remotes, just program the Input button that way.


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

I followed the directions to a "T" and the remote tells me that it has learned the Input button by blinking 4 times slowly after I "teach it", but then when I go to do it to the TV, nothing happens, it doesn't even acknowledge a button press at all. BUT the TV PWR and VOL buttons still work great.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

The only thing I can think of is that you might have to hold the Input button on the TV's remote longer, as it might have a longer code. You might have to just try the learning function a few times to get it to work.


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

Krellion said:


> The only thing I can think of is that you might have to hold the Input button on the TV's remote longer, as it might have a longer code. You might have to just try the learning function a few times to get it to work.


Done and done. Still no go, I tried it in a dark room, a light room, I held them up to each other, I held them 4 inches from each other, I tried tapping it once, I tried holding it in for a long time. I have no idea why it isn't working.


----------



## Weezyboy (Aug 6, 2010)

iDriveX said:


> So I was racking my brain trying to figure out why there was a half inch neon green line on the right side of my TV screen after connecting the TiVo to the TV (37" Philips LCD) via HDMI. I found the solution in my user guide of the Philip's TV. Thought I'd share the solution on here in case anyone else has this problem.
> 
> Using your TV's remote control press the right cursor button three times and it will adjust the Screen to the right and the green line will disappear. For whatever reason, when connecting via HDMI the screen is off center to the left by about a half an inch. It's a known problem according to Philips and that's the way they remedied it.
> 
> Hope that helps! Nothing worse than buying an $800 device and an HDTV for quality and then get something like that!


You sir are a GOD AMONG MEN!! Sorry to bump this, but I registered just to express my gratitude for fixing my green line issue. I already sent my LG BD390 blu ray player in thinking it was at fault, and couldnt think of anything else to do! Thanks again oh wonderful internet!


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

iDriveX said:


> Done and done. Still no go, I tried it in a dark room, a light room, I held them up to each other, I held them 4 inches from each other, I tried tapping it once, I tried holding it in for a long time. I have no idea why it isn't working.


I have the same issue with the Series 3 remote. I've never been able to get it to learn ANYTHING (not even one damned command). Like your situation, it indicates it is learning, but it never actually works.

That being said, I have off-brand TV's (A Konka and a ProScan) so it's not really surprising. There's no code for the Konka TV and none of the "learned" functions from the TV remote have ever worked with the Series 3 remote, no matter how I have tried to learn them.

However, the Tivo Premiere remote is in fact able to control my Konka TV... I think it took about 200-some code-search presses to find it, but it eventually did. (Code searching on the Series 3 remote never turns up anything that works for that TV.)

I gave up on the Series 3 remote eventually and got a couple of Logitech Harmony remotes.


----------



## Ekkepper (Mar 19, 2011)

iDriveX said:


> So I was racking my brain trying to figure out why there was a half inch neon green line on the right side of my TV screen after connecting the TiVo to the TV (37" Philips LCD) via HDMI. I found the solution in my user guide of the Philip's TV. Thought I'd share the solution on here in case anyone else has this problem.
> 
> Using your TV's remote control press the right cursor button three times and it will adjust the Screen to the right and the green line will disappear. For whatever reason, when connecting via HDMI the screen is off center to the left by about a half an inch. It's a known problem according to Philips and that's the way they remedied it.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much I thought it was my blu ray player but it was my Philips TV and Oh thanks so much.


----------

